# Deep Cleansing Oil



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 29, 2018)

ZANY’S ALL NATURAL DEEP CLEANSING OIL & MAKEUP REMOVER
A gentle, non-soap facial cleanser for all skin.

Label ingredients: Polyoxyethylene sorbitan monooleate, caprylic/capric triglyceride, olea europaea (olive) fruit oil and T-50 tocopherols.

You will be amazed at how this formula removes dirt, excess oil, makeup — even waterproof mascara -- easily. This water-soluble formula rinses completely, leaving your face feeling clean and soft to the touch, with no oily residue. Olive oil and vitamin E add emollience to combat dryness and also help to extend shelf life. Because there is no water in this formula, no preservative is required.

NOTE: Measure by VOLUME, not weight.

OPTION 1          
4 parts   /2 fl. oz   /60 ml   Polysorbate 80  (surfactant/emulsifier)
3 parts   /1.5 fl. oz   /45 ml   Fractionated Coconut Oil (non-greasy)
1 part   /0.5 fl. oz   /15 ml   Olive Oil (emollient)
   1 capsule   /1 ml   T-50 Vitamin E (emollient/antioxidant)
   4 fl. oz.   /120 ml   TOTAL

OPTION 2 (more olive oil)          
4 parts   /2 fl. oz   /60 ml   Polysorbate 80  (surfactant/emulsifier)
2 parts   /1 fl. oz   /30 ml   Fractionated Coconut Oil (non-greasy)
2 parts   /m1 fl. oz  / 30 ml   Olive Oil (emollient)
   1 capsule   /1 ml   T-50 Vitamin E (antioxidant)
   4 fl. oz.   /120 ml   TOTAL

Add FCO to Polysorbate 80. Stir to blend. Warm olive oil to 100° and add vitamin E. Stir well. Add all together and stir until blended. If mix is cloudy, or separates after sitting, add more Poly-80. Feel free to adjust the ratio of olive oil and FCO to your preference. Just be sure to keep the Poly-80 equal to the total amount of OO + FCO.

HOW TO USE: Apply with DRY hands to a DRY face in a circular motion to dissolve dirt and makeup. Pay special attention to eyelashes. This formula will not sting eyes, but it will take a little extra effort to gently remove all traces of mascara. Then rinse away with warm water. Rinses clean, leaving the skin soft and moist with no oily residue.


----------



## Obsidian (Mar 29, 2018)

Thanks for sharing, that sounds really nice. Is this a liquid or cream? I've not used poly80 so I don't know what consistency it is.


----------



## dibbles (Mar 29, 2018)

Obsidian said:


> Thanks for sharing, that sounds really nice. Is this a liquid or cream? I've not used poly80 so I don't know what consistency it is.



Polysorbate is a liquid, so this would be serum like. Sounds interesting, thanks for sharing Zany! Even at my age my skin tends to be oily. But it is also easily irritated resulting in a lot of redness. I'll give this a try, but will probably sub something a bit lighter for the olive oil.


----------



## madison (Mar 30, 2018)

Thank you for sharing, Zany.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 30, 2018)

Obsidian said:


> Is this a liquid or cream?


Liquid. This is a DHC product that I duped years ago (when it was only $12!). You can see what it looks like here:
https://tinyurl.com/y773eyz5



dibbles said:


> I'll give this a try, but will probably sub something a bit lighter for the olive oil.


Shouldn't be a problem. Just be sure to keep the balance between the 1 part PS 80 and 1 part oil or oils. Keep in mind that olive oil is a good cleanser all by its lonesome. Some oils require a little more PS 80.  Once mixed, I wait until the next day to see if the oil is fully incorporated. If not, I add a teaspoon more of the Poly 80 until it's completely incorporated. BTW, no heat required. 



madison said:


> Thank you for sharing, Zany.


You're very welcome, Madison.


----------



## redhead1226 (Mar 30, 2018)

I switched to cleansing oils a while ago and love them. I also make a moisturizer ( liquid) with oils as well but use exotic oils in that recipe as I need them to absorb better. I think my skin looks great since Ive been using them. I dont think Ill ever go back to soap for my face of any kind even though the suggestion of the shave soap for your face on another post I found interesting. Thanks for sharing,


----------



## Millie (Apr 1, 2018)

I looove deep cleansing oil. Thanks for sharing your version, I will definitely try it!


----------



## SoaperForLife (Apr 1, 2018)

Thanks for sharing Zany! How do you package this?


----------



## Dahila (Apr 1, 2018)

actually you do not need poly in this formula.  What poly brings to it Zany?  Maybe there is something I do not see


----------



## madison (Apr 1, 2018)

Dahila said:


> actually you do not need poly in this formula.  What poly brings to it Zany?  Maybe there is something I do not see


I remember reading that polysorbates make cleansers work better, but I don't know what it functions here.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Apr 1, 2018)

Zany_in_CO said:


> ZANY’S ALL NATURAL DEEP CLEANSING OIL & MAKEUP REMOVER
> A gentle, non-soap facial cleanser for all skin.
> ...
> Rinses clean, leaving the skin soft and moist with no oily residue.



Thanks for sharing this, Zany

I actually have all the ingredients so wat to try this as a switch up to the saltbar I use normally (although I do love my saltbar on my face, totally rescued my skin) But this is just to intriguing to not try!



Dahila said:


> actually_ you do not need poly in this formula_.  What poly brings to it Zany?  Maybe there is something I do not see



The whole point of this mixture (oils + Polysorbate) is that you get a _water-soluble mixture_. If you leave out the polysorbate it won`t be soluble in water, and it will not rinse clean from your face and leave a oily film behing. Great if that is something we want.

But _with _the poly`, however, you will get the benefits of the gentle cleansing of the oils to remove makeup/ a general face cleaner, _without _the oily residue afterwards. Best of two worlds 

For some of us (me, for one) this oily residue will not play nice with my skin and I have to use a cleanser to get the oily residue off afterwards, which makes the point of using oil to remove makeup/dirt a moot point.


----------



## redhead1226 (Apr 1, 2018)

MySoapyHeart said:


> Thanks for sharing this, Zany
> 
> I actually have all the ingredients so wat to try this as a switch up to the saltbar I use normally (although I do love my saltbar on my face, totally rescued my skin) But this is just to intriguing to not try!
> 
> ...




How does the Poly80 mix with these oils due to insolubility? Or does it sit on top and have to be shaken?


----------



## Nao (Apr 1, 2018)

Is PS80 really safe for the eyes? I know you said it won’t sting, but I’m assuming no stinging doesn’t always equal safe?


----------



## Dahila (Apr 1, 2018)

madison said:


> I remember reading that polysorbates make cleansers work better, but I don't know what it functions here.


Polysorbate is an emulsifier, but I do not see benefits of that in oil cleansing
This is why I asked,


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Apr 1, 2018)

Dahila said:


> Polysorbate is an emulsifier, but I do not see benefits of that in oil cleansing
> This is why I asked,



Polysorbate is not just an emulsifier but also functions as  a dispersant, a stabilizer and a surfactant.

I took the time to answer your question, Dahlia, did you happen to see it yet? You`ll see the reason behind *why *adding polysorbate actually serves a purpose in this mix, as supposed to not including it. I guess I don`t quite get a grasp on why you still insist it doesn`t serve a purpose, when it most clearly does, and the planned outcome of this mix can not be obtained without the polysorbate? 

Ps. Polysorbate is considered to be mild, and added to babywashes, creams, lotions, food etc. It serves a purpose in many situations, including this one. But it is of course a personal choice as to decide if you want to use such things. But, if anyone is after mixing oil and water, or disperse oily substanses in watery formulas, or stabilize a mixture containing water and fragrance/essential oil etc, then  polysorbate is the thing you need to be able obtain desired results.


----------



## Dahila (Apr 1, 2018)

No I had not seen your answer Soapheart,  thanks, it makes sense


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 2, 2018)

You are all very welcome. ENJOY!



SoaperForLife said:


> How do you package this?


See the link in post #5 for a pic of the product. That's what I use. 



MySoapyHeart said:


> ...But _with _the poly`, however, you will get the benefits of the gentle cleansing of the oils to remove makeup/ a general face cleaner, _without _the oily residue afterwards. Best of two worlds


Thank you, MSH, for that excellent response and the one that follows. Well said. 



redhead1226 said:


> How does the Poly80 mix with these oils due to insolubility? Or does it sit on top and have to be shaken?


It doesn't need shaking. PS 80 *dissolves* oil at a rate of 1:1, altho some oils may need a bit more. Let it sit over night. If there's a bit of separation on top the next day, add a little more PS 80 and stir until it disappears. As always, keep good notes. 



Nao said:


> Is PS 80 really safe for the eyes? I know you said it won’t sting, but I’m assuming no stinging doesn’t always equal safe?


Best to not get any in your eyes!  If you do get some in your eyes, flushing with warm water until cleared should take care of it.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 2, 2018)

So, I've tried this. I did sub the olive oil for kukui nut oil. My face tends to get oily, but will feel dry if I use a cleanser that isn't extremely gentle. It is also easily irritated and gets quite red. The redness will go away, but it takes awhile. So, I have been trying to find something that will leave my skin feeling clean, not dried out and not red. I used this oil cleanser last night, and it did a good job of removing my make up, my skin felt clean but not dry, but there was still quite a lot of redness. I used it this morning in the shower. Same result. So I like it! I will try changing up the oils and see if I can find something that works for the redness part. 

I would have never thought of using Polysorbate - so thanks Cee, for sharing this!


----------



## Misschief (Apr 2, 2018)

I tried it, too, but unlike Dibbles, my skin is quite dry and, like Dibbles, gets quite red (Dr thinks I have mild rosacea). I used the cleanser yesterday morning and there was redness but it went away quickly and my skin felt great! I think this will be a great product to alternate with my salt bars. Thanks Zany!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 3, 2018)

You're so very welcome, ladies.


----------



## SoaperForLife (Apr 3, 2018)

I also tried it last night... I am getting up there in years so my skin is on the dry side these days.  I was surprised by the oiliness of the product when I pumped a small dollop into my hand and applying to my face took a little effort.  (Please I'm not criticizing!) Water took it right away and left my face feeling smooth and soft and replenished.  I might try wetting my hands beforehand tonight and see how it goes.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 3, 2018)

SoaperForLife said:


> I was surprised by the oiliness of the product when I pumped a small dollop into my hand and applying to my face took a little effort.  (Please I'm not criticizing!)


Please. No worries! I'm one who appreciates "honest feedback".  







SoaperForLife said:


> Water took it right away and left my face feeling smooth and soft and replenished.  I might try wetting my hands beforehand tonight and see how it goes.


Ha! Do that! Sooooo tempting, isn't it? As mentioned in an earlier post, adding water to the product is not a good idea because it then moves like gooey cement. LOL But I'd really appreciate hearing how that works for you.


----------



## amd (Apr 3, 2018)

I made something similar for myself and my daughter. She loves it and her skin tolerates it very well (she's 11 but has started to get small pimples, such as what I got at that age as well, this seems to keep it quite clear for her). I can only use it occasionally, mostly when I wear makeup (which is only once every few months). I have no problems with it around my eyes. I'm actually whipping up a batch for a work colleague who would like to try it for her skin.


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 3, 2018)

I whipped up a 1/4 amount sample batch and tried it out on my face last night to remove my long-wear foundation (I made the version that contains equal parts of FCO and olive oil), and it worked amazingly well!

I gently massaged it onto my (dry) face with (dry) hands and then applied a little water (which got some sudsing action going on), then rinsed off by splashing my face with lukewarm water instead of doing my usual rubbing/dabbing off with a wet cloth. My face looked perfectly clear of all foundation after rinsing/splashing and felt moist without feeling oily, but just to make sure there was no leftover foundation residue hanging on, I gently rubbed a warm/damp white wash cloth all over my face-  and lo and behold- no residue! Color me impressed!  Thank you, Zany!  Now I have _2_ gentle facial cleansers in my make-up removal arsenal (the other being the shave soap I make for my hubby).

Curiously, when I applied the small amount of water to my hands (which caused it to lather up), it felt rather sludgy on my forehead, but not so much to the rest of my face. In response, I just applied a little more of the oil cleanser to my forehead and it smoothed right on out. I wondered if the forehead sludginess may have had something to do with the hair spray I used earlier in the day on my bangs (some of which transferred to my forehead).


IrishLass


----------



## SoaperForLife (Apr 4, 2018)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Please. No worries! I'm one who appreciates "honest feedback".  View attachment 29655
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! Do that! Sooooo tempting, isn't it? As mentioned in an earlier post, adding water to the product is not a good idea because it then moves like gooey cement. LOL But I'd really appreciate hearing how that works for you.



Wetting my hands worked really well but I think tonight I'll wet my face as well.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 5, 2018)

SoaperForLife said:


> Wetting my hands worked really well but I think tonight I'll wet my face as well.


Whoa! Really? How 'bout that! I haven't tried that since I first started making this probably 10 years ago or so, and it really didn't move at all, like gooey cement setting up. I'll try it tonight, just to see.

ETA UPDATE: So I did my usual... I pumped a dollop (about a tablespoon worth) in one palm, put my hands together to get some on both, then blotted my cheeks, forehead and chin before massaging the cleanser all over my face. Only this time, I wet my hands and face first. Just as I suspected it would, it became gooey and it took a little budging to get it moving.

So I said _"Hunh! I wonder if maybe SFL used less?"_ So I wet my hands again, only this time I just put a couple of drops between my palms. Lo and behold, I was able to slip around my face easily!

Mystery solved... I think... *Soaper For Life*: Whatcha think?


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 5, 2018)

An update on the sludginess: I've been using this wonderful cleanser for 3 days now and have noticed that the past 2 times I've washed with it that after massaging it all around on my face dry, and then wetting my hands and continuing to massage, it gets sludgy all over (not just my forehead these last 2 times), _but_ when I pause and re-wet my hands a second time and continue on massaging, it suddenly frees things up and my hands are able to glide smoothly all around my face without hindrance. 

My face is really liking this cleanser. Thanks again, Zany.  I'm going to make some for my niece to try.  She has been going through a battle trying to find a facial cleanser that plays nice with her skin.


IrishLass


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 5, 2018)

IrishLass said:


> An update on the sludginess: ...


Thanks for the update, Irish. I like not only how your analytical mind works, but how well you express your experience. 

BTW... it *cleans makeup brushes* too! Here's a link to a video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wy4iN36i02s


----------



## Obsidian (Apr 9, 2018)

I got my poly 80 today and made a batch with 15 ml of F coconut and 45 ml of almond since thats all I really had. Seems to work well, it emulsified and was easy to rinse off but it left my skin terribly dry and tight. 

I almost wish it would have left a little oil behind, wonder if I should add in a little olive and if so, how much? I'm sure it will work great when I wear heavy makeup but there is no way I can use this daily.


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 9, 2018)

Obsidian said:


> I got my poly 80 today and made a batch with 15 ml of F coconut and 45 ml of almond since thats all I really had. Seems to work well, it emulsified and was easy to rinse off but it left my skin terribly dry and tight.
> 
> I almost wish it would have left a little oil behind, wonder if I should add in a little olive and if so, how much? I'm sure it will work great when I wear heavy makeup but there is no way I can use this daily.



Obsidian-  try it with less PS80 in the mix (or add more oil to it). It will still clean well, but it will feel much less drying. I made up 2 small batches earlier today with varying amounts of the PS80 just to experiment to see how emollient I could make it feel, but without it losing its ability to clean all my make-up off in one go, and I had very good cleansing, yet emollient results. I decided to do that because I noticed that it made my face feel dry and tight when I used it in the shower yesterday. Normally I have been using it at the sink to wash my make-up off before going to bed, and then applying moisturizer immediately upon gently patting off the excess moisture with a dry cloth, but yesterday in the shower there was a stretch of about 10 minutes between washing my face with it to the time I got out of the shower and was able to put my facial moisturizer on, and my face was feeling pretty darn thirsty by that time.

Anyway, back to my experimental batches:  In one batch I reduced Zany's amount down to 50% PS80 as per oils, and in another, I used only 10% PS80 as per oils. Feeling somewhat radical, I decided to try the one with only 10% first to wash off the make-up I naughtily/lazily slept in last night (I know, I know). Anyway, it cleaned 99.5% of my make-up off in one go as compared to 100% in one go with the amount of PS80 in Zany's formula (needed just one more very brief go at the edges), but it left my face feeling quite pleasantly quenched instead of partched.

I'm going to try out the 50% tonight before bed. I'll let you know how it goes.


IrishLass


----------



## Obsidian (Apr 9, 2018)

I'll add in more oil, think I'll use OO and the sample of fractionated Shea oil I've been wondering what to do with.


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 10, 2018)

I used the 50% last night before going to bed, which cleaned my face 100% in one go, and then waited until I could feel my face beginning to a little feel dry/tight before putting any moisturizer on, which was about 3 minutes or so. I think I might try making a small batch today with 12% PS80 to see how it cleans in one go. I have an inkling that might end up being my 'sweet spot', but we'll have to see. I'll let you know how it goes.

So far, no matter what the % of PS80, I really love how well this stuff cleans away my make-up and rinses off without the need to apply any friction at all from a cloth, but I'm loving even more how well (and easily) it takes to being adjusted to suit the likes of my face! Thanks again, Zany!


IrishLass


----------



## madison (Apr 10, 2018)

amd said:


> I made something similar for myself and my daughter. She loves it and her skin tolerates it very well (she's 11 but has started to get small pimples, such as what I got at that age as well, this seems to keep it quite clear for her). I can only use it occasionally, mostly when I wear makeup (which is only once every few months). I have no problems with it around my eyes. I'm actually whipping up a batch for a work colleague who would like to try it for her skin.



 Thank you amd, I may need to try this product for my 12 yrs old daughter for her pimples. I need to order polysorbate 80.


----------



## earlene (Apr 10, 2018)

Well I only use Noxzema, but I was thinking of making something for my granddaughter for make-up removal.  The trouble is, at 16, she tends to wear a lot of eye make-up and I want to find something that would be safe and not require flushing the eyes with water, etc.   She sometimes uses make-up removal wipes, but also gets loads of make-up all over the wash cloth every time she removes her make-up, too.  

*Zany*, do you have anything in your arsenal that would fit the bill for a teen-ager with acne who wears loads of make-up? If not, she can of course, continue using whatever she now uses.  It's just a thought and not an urgent need.


----------



## Obsidian (Apr 10, 2018)

I added more oil to my mix, better but still not perfect. I'll keep fiddling wit it until I get it perfect.  @earlene I use this on my eyes and it didn't burn or require any flushing. I often use cold cream and while it works really well, its very greasy and always gets into my eyes and leaves a reside that I just have to wait to wear away.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 10, 2018)

earlene said:


> *Zany*, do you have anything in your arsenal that would fit the bill for a teen-ager with acne who wears loads of make-up? If not, she can of course, continue using whatever she now uses.  It's just a thought and not an urgent need.



***** Moved to start a new thread here: *****

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/teenage-acne.69797/


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 10, 2018)

Obsidian said:


> I added more oil to my mix, better but still not perfect. I'll keep fiddling wit it until I get it perfect. .



Dagnabit, I screwed up yesterday when I made my calculations. The 10% PS80 batch I made yesterday is actually a 5% PS80 batch (don't know where my head was at), but at least I now know how well this stuff can clean with only 5% PS80! I'm impressed!

Instead of making a 12% batch today, I made a 10% batch, which I'm about to try out here in a few minutes. 

@earlene- I use the oil cleanser on my eyes also to remove my eye make-up, and like with Obsidian, it doesn't burn me or require any flushing.


IrishLass


----------



## earlene (Apr 10, 2018)

Thank you, *IrishLass*.

Also, *Zany*, thank you again.


----------



## Eepa (Apr 19, 2018)

This sounds interesting. I tried the oil cleansing method for a while and it was nice but took way too much time for my liking. This sounds like it could work as a faster alternative to that. Thank you! =)


----------



## beckster51 (Apr 19, 2018)

Just wondering what the advantage of using a polysorbate when you can buy water soluble olive oil, which would serve the same purpose for rinsability?  (I know that's not a word, but you know what I mean!)


----------



## amd (Apr 20, 2018)

beckster51 said:


> Just wondering what the advantage of using a polysorbate when you can buy water soluble olive oil, which would serve the same purpose for rinsability?  (I know that's not a word, but you know what I mean!)



You could use Olivem300 ala this recipe http://www.humblebeeandme.com/gentle-calendula-cleansing-oil/
This is the recipe that I follow, subbing in PS80 for the olivem300. Most of us easily have PS80 from liquid soap making, bubble bars, bath bombs, and the like, and possibly more easily found from suppliers. <-- that last part I'm really not to sure of, I've never gone looking for Olivem300 because I have PS80.


----------



## amd (Apr 20, 2018)

Just wanted to report that I made a batch for my daughter, this time with her request to use the Jelly Donut FO from WSP. There was a bit leftover so I put it into a .5 ounce bottle that I had and gave it to a work colleague last week. She took it with her this week while work traveling, and took the time to message me that 'Dude! This stuff is amazeballs! I want more when I get home. The doughnut smell was awesome too. Would it be weird to ask for Doritos scented cleanser?' bahaha, my colleague is a weird soul, but I love her.


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 20, 2018)

beckster51 said:


> Just wondering what the advantage of using a polysorbate when you can buy water soluble olive oil, which would serve the same purpose for rinsability?  (I know that's not a word, but you know what I mean!)



For me, the advantage is that PS80 is one of those staple ingredients that I always have on hand in my cupboard for use in my soap and perfumery creations.

Having said that, though, I will be doing some experiments with some water-soluble oils tomorrow if my LotionCrafter order gets here on time. I decided to order some Olivem-300 and some Cromollient SCE from them after running into several discussions and recipes online as I was doing some further reading/research about emulsified oil cleansers, including  *a thread from last summer* here on SMF (which immediately prompted me to also add some olive squalane to my LotionCrafter cart).

I really need to cut down on all the binge reading/researching about this cleanser. It's getting rather expensive. lol


IrishLass


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 20, 2018)

beckster51 said:


> Just wondering what the advantage of using a polysorbate when you can buy water soluble olive oil, which would serve the same purpose for rinsability?  (I know that's not a word, but you know what I mean!)


I really don't know because I've never used "_water soluble olive oil_"... where do you get it? Is it expensive?



IrishLass said:


> I will be doing some experiments with some water-soluble oils tomorrow if my LotionCrafter order gets here on time. I decided to order some Olivem-300 and some Cromollient SCE from them after running into several discussions and recipes online as I was doing some further reading/research about emulsified oil cleansers, including  *a thread from last summer* here on SMF (which immediately prompted me to also add some olive squalane to my LotionCrafter cart).


Thanks for that SMF link, Irish! If I only I had the ability to Edit my first post,     it would be good to add it there! 

FYI: Jen's formula (Lotion Crafter) appeared on the Southern Soapers Group years ago about the same time as I formulated mine. Both were based on DHC's Cleansing Oil, but they are different.

I believe in giving credit where credit is due. So, if it isn't too much trouble, please start a new thread (emulsified oil cleansers?) for your experiments with Jen's formula. And definitely, link to Jen's formula on her site. I'm sure she would appreciate that. 

Also, I would link back to this one and to the other SMF one in order to keep them all together.  Please & TIA!

UPDATE:  Link to Previous Discussion on SMF (Thanks, Irish):

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/olive-cleansing-oil-face-wash.63933/

Navigator9’s first post quoted below pretty much describes how I got started on formulating a dupe for DHC’s Deep Cleansing Oil.


navigator9 said:


> ... Years ago, I started getting catalogs from DHC, a Japanese  skin care site. They always include samples with their catalog, and one of these was their Deep Cleansing Oil. ...



When I first made this gentle facial cleanser years ago, DHC’s list of ingredients was way shorter than it is today. It’s a good thing I discovered it then because the ingredients have changed over the years, and, JMHO, NOT for the better. 

DHC Deep Cleansing Oil, *6.7 fl. oz. @ $28*    !!! 
_Ingredients: Olea europaea (olive) fruit oil, caprylic/capric triglyceride, sorbeth-30 tetraoleate, pentylene glycol, phenoxyethanol, tocopherol, stearyl glycyrrhetinate, rosmarinus officinalis (rosemary) leaf oil._

Navigator9 used Jen’s recipe at Lotion Crafter to create her Olive Cleansing Oil Face Wash.  FYI:  There are good B&B  recipes on that site! It’s a great company to do business with -- highly recommended without reservation! Here’s a link to  Lotion Crafter's formulary:

https://www.lotioncrafter.com/lotioncrafter-premium-ingredients-formulary.html


----------



## beckster51 (Apr 21, 2018)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I really don't know because I've never used "_water soluble olive oil_"... where do you get it? Is it expensive?


As with so many products, it varies in price from site to site.  It is certainly cheaper than using DHC oil!  By the way, I find DHC to be a little too "stripping" for my aged face, so I prefer an oil blend that is a bit more moisturizing.  I don't usually have polysorbate 80 on hand, and I prefer not having to mix multiple ingredients to make facial cleaning oil.  (Maybe I am lazy?  LOL)  I have used it straight up, but it is more moisturizing if you had a touch of another oil, like squalane or regular olive oil.  I purchased mine from the Herbarie.  I haven't bought it in a while.   There are different brand names, like Olivem, but if you just google Olive Oil PEG-7 Esters you should be able to locate some.  Thanks for the recipe, Zany, I may try it when I run out!  I appreciate you generosity very much.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 22, 2018)

Thanks for the info, Beckster. Good to know. I actually did a scoot around the internet and there are a lot of products out there that contain WS Olive Oil. I think squalane is an excellent option, but too pricey for my pocktbook! Esp. for a wash off product.

Irish Lass also found my cleansing oil a bit drying so I'm hoping she'll put on her Mad Scientist hat and start a thread on "Emulsified Oil Cleansers" to experiment with Jen's recipe at Lotion Crafter, which is based on the DHC Deep Cleansing Oil, which is also where I started. Frugal ol' me, I always have olive oil and PS 80 on hand so I'll stick with that. It works for me, but I hope others feel free to tweak the recipe to what works for them.


----------



## Clarice (Feb 8, 2019)

Misschief said:


> I (Dr thinks I have mild rosacea).



My sister has terrible rosacea and she swears by a mega-buck formula from Origins --Dr. Weils Mushroom  

https://www.origins.com/dr-weil-mega-mushroom

I wonder if there is a way to incorporate a mushroom element into this oil cleanser

(and i recognize i am in Pre-K from a knownledge and development perspective with all this - so my thought may be complete hoo-hah!)


----------



## Clarice (Mar 7, 2019)

IrishLass said:


> Dagnabit, I screwed up yesterday when I made my calculations. The 10% PS80 batch I made yesterday is actually a 5% PS80 batch (don't know where my head was at), but at least I now know how well this stuff can clean with only 5% PS80! I'm impressed!
> 
> Instead of making a 12% batch today, I made a 10% batch, which I'm about to try out here in a few minutes.
> 
> ...



Hi. Love this thread. Can I confirm in your version @IrishLass you used 5% PS80 meaning that your oils were 95% and PS80 the remaining 5%?  

Thank you. Should be obvious but I want to be suspenders and belt in my approach lol


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 7, 2019)

Clarice said:


> Hi. Love this thread. Can I confirm in your version @IrishLass you used 5% PS80 meaning that your oils were 95% and PS80 the remaining 5%?
> 
> Thank you. Should be obvious but I want to be suspenders and belt in my approach lol




Yes-you are correct! 


IrishLass


----------



## Clarice (Mar 8, 2019)

OK - since one of the first things I did when I started to soap was to order a veritable sh#tload of "exotic" oils after reading 200 Tips, Techniques and Recipes for Natural Beauty (don't bother, not worth the $$$)

I decided today was the day to make a version of Zany's DCO and an evening "leave on" oil

Here's what I made:

Seven Oil Cleanser (Hey, you gotta do SOMETHING with these things!)
20% Sweet Almond Oil
10% Apricot Kernel Oil
10% Castor Oil
30% Fractionated CO
10% Evening Primrose Oil
10% Meadowfoam 
10% PS80
15 drops each Geranium & Bulgarian Lavender EOs
10 drops each Santo Paolo & Frankincense EOs
10 drops T-50 Tocopherols

Will try tonight.  How will it be?  Who knows - if it is a flop, it will make a great massage oil!  

If I could go back in time about three months I would tell myself to back away from the shopping cart and go for a walk.  

HAH!  

Thanks much Zany and all for your super posts and information!


----------



## beckster51 (Mar 8, 2019)

IrishLass said:


> Yes-you are correct!
> 
> 
> IrishLass


Irish Lass, Should I assume you are doing this formula by weight or volume?  I am about to attempt making one with mineral oil to see how I like it since it is supposedly noncomediogenic.


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 8, 2019)

Hi Beckster! Normally, I'm all about weighing everything on a scale, but since all the recipes for these oil cleansers are based on volume, I always start out measuring them by volume, and then once I have a recipe that I like enough to be a 'keeper", I weigh each volume measurement out on a scale for future reference.


IrishLass


----------



## beckster51 (Mar 8, 2019)

IrishLass said:


> Hi Beckster! Normally, I'm all about weighing everything on a scale, but since all the recipes for these oil cleansers are based on volume, I always start out measuring them by volume, and then once I have a recipe that I like enough to be a 'keeper", I weigh each volume measurement out on a scale for future reference.
> 
> 
> IrishLass


Thanks!  This is a great approach, and one I would not have thought of without you.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 8, 2019)

Clarice said:


> I decided today was the day to make a version of Zany's DCO and an evening "leave on" oil


Since my cleansing oil is based on 50/50 Poly 80 + Oil(s), and you're using less Poly 80, you may find Irish's thread more helpful. Like you, Irish started with this one, but modified it to suit her skin. It's a good one too!:
Experimenting With Emulsified Oil Cleansers


Clarice said:


> Thanks much Zany and all for your super posts and information!


You're most welcome, Clarice.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 8, 2019)

beckster51 said:


> I am about to attempt making one with mineral oil to see how I like it since it is supposedly noncomediogenic.


Hiya beckster!
Just an FIY: Mineral Oil is petroleum based and some formulators won't use it for that reason. However, it is widely available in over 50% of OTC creams and lotions, but I've never seen one with all natural co-ingredients like I prefer.  I've had a little experience using it to make  homemade lotion. It just doesn't seem to play nice with the other ingredients we use to make lotions and creams and such. But that's just my experience. YMMV. 

My first suggestion is to try it without adding anything else to it. It may work as a facial cleanser quite well. Not sure.

My second suggestion is, take a look at other oils that might give you what you're looking for plus be more compatible with the rest of the ingredients in your formula. Here's a link:

Best Non-comedogenic Oils For The Face

My third suggestion is, check out the link to Irish's thread in Post #54 before you start experimenting. I think you'll find it very helpful.


----------



## beckster51 (Mar 9, 2019)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Hiya beckster!
> Just an FIY: Mineral Oil is petroleum based and some formulators won't use it for that reason. However, it is widely available in over 50% of OTC creams and lotions, but I've never seen one with all natural co-ingredients like I prefer.  I've had a little experience using it to make  homemade lotion. It just doesn't seem to play nice with the other ingredients we use to make lotions and creams and such. But that's just my experience. YMMV.
> 
> My first suggestion is to try it without adding anything else to it. It may work as a facial cleanser quite well. Not sure.
> ...



Thanks for the information, Zany, you are always so helpful.  My plan is just to start with MO and Polysorbate 80.  I generally like to keep beginning formulas simple, otherwise I don't know how to evaluate what I like or don't like.  I have very sensitive skin prone to breakouts, even though it is very dry.  I like oil cleansing, but some oils really break me out, so I am starting with those I know are noncomediogenic.  I don't have a problem with petroleum.  Petroleum is a great ingredient to prevent moisture loss, and I don't think it is a problem unless it is adulterated.  I have bought what I believe is a pure form, so I am going to give it a whirl.  I use Aquaphor occasionally, and I have found it quite effective.  I will check the link about other oils.  I like meadowfoam, but it seems expensive to use for a wash off formula.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 9, 2019)

beckster51 said:


> Thanks for the information, Zany, you are always so helpful.


You're welcome, Beckster.


beckster51 said:


> My plan is just to start with MO and Polysorbate 80. ... I don't have a problem with petroleum. ... I use Aquaphor occasionally, and I have found it quite effective..



To keep it uber simple, I suggest you try the Poly 80 alone. You will be surprised how it cleanses but doesn't leave your face feeling tight and dry. The key is to NOT use any water until you've finished massaging your face with it. Once you apply water to rinse, it moves like concrete! LOL Keep rinsing. It creates a bit of lather that rinses clean!

I don't have a problem with MO/petroleum product either, except that it doesn't seem to work well with the usual lotion-making ingredients. When I first moved to Colorado, umpteen years ago, Vaseline Intensive Care Lotion (contains MO) saved my parched skin. That, plus taking Vitamin E. I've tried and failed to dupe that lotion.

Please start a new thread with the subject heading something like "Mineral Oil Facial Cleanser" to share you experiments with the group... rather than burying it forever in this thread. I'm really looking forward to reading about your results!


----------



## Bladesmith (May 29, 2019)

So I was reading around about PS 80 as I have a lot of oil stained clothes and wanted to try it out and somehow got linked here.

My mother has been frustrated because her facial cleansing lotion had been discontinued and she has been paying exorbitant prices to pick up a few remaining bottles. She has very sensitive skin and many facial cleansers burn her face. She said she's had more luck with cleansers that are "wipe-off" as opposed to "rinse-off". A lot of the rinse-off ones she said gave her red scaley patches on her face even though she immediately follows it up with a moisturizer.

I know nothing about any of this stuff. Do you think something like this would work? I'm assuming this cleanser does need to be rinsed off?

Heres the ingredients from what she uses. It's an Estee lauder product. She's tried another one they make now and it burns her face.

Any ideas?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 29, 2019)

Bladesmith said:


> She has very sensitive skin and many facial cleansers burn her face.


The two standouts on the ingredient list are CCT (Caprylic Capric Triglyceride) aka FCO (fractionated coconut oil) and olive oil which is all you need, along with the Poly 80 (similar to Glucose Stearate as it is sugar-based) which makes the oils "water soluble" and easy to rinse clean. I also have sensitive skin and this stuff feels wonderful on my face.

I'd encourage you to make up a 120 ml batch and have her try it. I think she'll like it better than the Estee Lauder product that has a few chemicals in it I would simply reject if I were considering purchasing it. 

ETA: Lotion Crafter carries CCT/FCO -- you can read about it here:
*https://lotioncrafter.com/products/lotioncrafter-cct-formerly-fco*


----------



## Bladesmith (May 29, 2019)

Zany_in_CO said:


> The two standouts on the ingredient list are CCT (Caprylic Capric Triglyceride) aka FCO (fractionated coconut oil) and olive oil which is all you need, along with the Poly 80 (similar to Glucose Stearate as it is sugar-based) which makes the oils "water soluble" and easy to rinse clean. I also have sensitive skin and this stuff feels wonderful on my face.
> 
> I'd encourage you to make up a 120 ml batch and have her try it. I think she'll like it better than the Estee Lauder product that has a few chemicals in it I would simply reject if I were considering purchasing it.
> 
> ...



Thanks Zany! I do already have some FCO from making deoderant a month or so ago so it should be an easy make. It can be pretty hard to get her to try anything new but I think I will make up a batch. If it works for her, I think she'll be happier that she doesn't have to go hunting for discontinued bottles anymore. Took me a long while to convince her to try my unscented, uncolored plain soap as most soaps she's purchased in the past has caused her to break out. Happy to say she's now using my soap. Hopefully the facial cleanser will be a similar experience!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 29, 2019)

You're so very welcome, Blade. That's good news that she is using your soap! You might try the cleanser yourself to see how it works for you. Be sure to follow the directions in Post #1.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Mar 27, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> ZANY’S ALL NATURAL DEEP CLEANSING OIL & MAKEUP REMOVER
> A gentle, non-soap facial cleanser for all skin.
> 
> Label ingredients: Polyoxyethylene sorbitan monooleate, caprylic/capric triglyceride, olea europaea (olive) fruit oil and T-50 tocopherols.
> ...


I know this is an old thread.  I copy & paste this wonderful info. Much Thx @Zany_in_CO


----------



## AliOop (Jun 2, 2021)

I just made this cleansing oil tonight. Based on other's experiments in this thread, mine is 1 part PS80 to 2 parts FCO, with a few drops of carrot seed EO. My skin doesn't usually love any form of CO, but I'm going to try it again and hope that the combo with PS80 will work. If not, I may try castor oil next. My face loves castor oil, but the stickiness and viscosity always made it a pain to use as a cleansing oil. The PS80 should take care of that. Hmmm, now I kind of wish I'd started with castor instead of FCO. Ah well...

The initial wash left my face feeling cleansed and soft - no oily residue at all. I followed up with my homemade hyaluronic acid serum (_based on a_ _LotionCrafter recipe with HA dissolved in aloe vera gel + Leucidal _) and homemade facial oil (_meadowfoam seed, argan, jojoba, rosehip seed, and carrot seed_).

Here's to waking up tomorrow looking 29 again,,, actually, I'd be thrilled to look 49 again. Birthday 59 is right around the corner!


----------



## AAShillito (Jun 3, 2021)

Started a new thread


----------



## beckster51 (Jun 3, 2021)

AAShillito said:


> This is soooo cool. i haven't tried oil cleansing but I do use soco botanical oil on my face as a moisturizer and it is amazeballs. I would pay someone to dupe it in gallon sizes so I could use it everywhere


If you actually want to try and dupe this, this list of actual ingredients might be more helpful.

Ingredients: Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba) Oil*, Limnanthes Alba (Meadowfoam) Seed Oil*, Argania Spinsosa (Argan) Oil*, Helianthus Annuus (Sunflower) Seed Oil, Rosa Mosqueta (Rose) Hip Oil*, Persea Graissima (Avocado) Fruit Oil*, Rubus Idaeus (Raspberry) Seed Oil, Olive Squalane, Punica Granatum (Pomegranate) Seed Oil, Symphytum Officinale (Comfrey) Root Extract, Hippophae Rhamnoides (Sea Buckthorn) Seed Oil*, Hippophae Rhamnoides (Sea Buckthorn) Fruit Oil*, Ricinus Communis (Castor) Seed Oil*, Sambucus Nigra (Elderberry) Extract, Ubiquinone (Coenzyme Q10), Tocopherols, Other ingredients: Essential Oil Blend*, Helichrysum Italicum, Bergamot (Bergapetene Free), Ylang Ylang, Cardamom, Orange Essential Oil, Anthemis Nobilis (Chamomile) Flower Oil, Citrus Aurantium (Neroli) Oil *Organic Ingredient


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 3, 2021)

AliOop said:


> Here's to waking up tomorrow looking 29 again,,, actually, I'd be thrilled to look 49 again. Birthday 59 is right around the corner!


I hear ya! 

@AAShillito and @beckster51 Just in case you aren't aware, those are *off-topic* posts and considered Hijacks. Please start a new thread so we can learn about duplicating soco botanical oil. It sounds like good stuff. Thanks.


----------



## AAShillito (Jun 3, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I hear ya!
> 
> @AAShillito and @beckster51 Just in case you aren't aware, those are *off-topic* posts and considered Hijacks. Please start a new thread so we can learn about duplicating soco botanical oil. It sounds like good stuff. Thanks.


Thanks! And apologies Zany!


----------



## AliOop (Jun 4, 2021)

Well, my mirror isn't showing any age-defying miracles, but after Day 2 of washing with this cleanser, there are no new blemishes, and I'm not peeling. Since one or both of those usually happens with new products, I'm cautiously optimistic that this is a keeper.


----------



## LynetteO (Aug 22, 2021)

AliOop said:


> Well, my mirror isn't showing any age-defying miracles, but after Day 2 of washing with this cleanser, there are no new blemishes, and I'm not peeling. Since one or both of those usually happens with new products, I'm cautiously optimistic that this is a keeper.


It’s go time for Christmas gifts & have 3 DD with varying skin & my skin reacts like you described yours. Do you still use? Like? May I ask why you didn’t use OO? 
TIA


----------



## LynetteO (Aug 22, 2021)

Doing research/reading all posts I could find on cleansing oils in determining which emulsifier I’d like to use for cleansing oil gifts. I landed in an old thread.  Last post 2017: Olive cleansing oil face wash

Tried an experiment because have these 2 ingredients. I made 1/2 tsp “batch” of 50/50 OO+Castor. Used dry fingers to rub onto my dry face. Then I removed oils same way my Grandmother removed her cold cream (gently with warm, damp washcloth). Followed up with cotton pad & 100% witch hazel. I did not follow with additional moisturizer as a “skin needs moisturizer” test like @IrishLass

That was 2 hours ago & my skin is still soft & not yelling for moisturizer. My DH noticed my skin.  My skin FEELS super soft. I have DRY skin. Still going to make this thread’s cleansing oil with a Poly80 as emulsifier, but  thought I’d share the bare oil experiment.


----------



## AliOop (Aug 22, 2021)

@LynetteO I'm still using the PS80 blend, now with FCO, castor oil, rosehip oil, and carrot seed oil. It works really well for me - cleansing without drying, moisturizing without clogging. 

That's why I can't use straight OO on my face as a cleanser or moisturizer - it clogs my pores and makes me peel at the same time. But I can and do use OO squalane as my moisturizer, with a couple drops of carrot seed oil mixed in. Working well so far!


----------



## scmorgans (Jan 13, 2022)

Zany_in_CO said:


> ZANY’S ALL NATURAL DEEP CLEANSING OIL & MAKEUP REMOVER
> A gentle, non-soap facial cleanser for all skin.
> 
> Label ingredients: Polyoxyethylene sorbitan monooleate, caprylic/capric triglyceride, olea europaea (olive) fruit oil and T-50 tocopherols.
> ...




This might be an older thread but boy, am I going to try this! Thank you Zany!!


----------

